# 1936 Zep



## 37fleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

here is my Zep project. does anyone know how to tell if it was originally a Zep or a comet? thanx for looking


----------



## 35cycleplane (Jul 31, 2006)

*comet/zep*

scott,need to have you by my house some day. don't see wear patterns for a tank,rack is a add-on,i have the crank/bottom bracket,neck,too. keith


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

it has been re-painted, not very well too. and I put the rack on it to get it out of the way.
oh, by the way have I ever told you you're my hero keith


----------



## the neighbor (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey, Scott! That thing DOES look a little Zeppish! Cool old bike. Sounds like you've got that one kinda headed in the right direction. Mike


----------

